
Show HN: CarSnap, a visual car comparison app - softwareman
Hello All,<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;carsnap.in<p>Its something I built on a weekend. Wanted to take your inputs if this is something of some value.
======
brudgers
The results as a purely visual comparison is an interesting idea. Once I was
expecting to get the results instead of a page refresh. Because I picked the
second car first, I had to think about which link to select to get another
car.

~~~
softwareman
Yeah Brudgers, you have to select both the cars. When you click on any link,
it does not refresh page but just scrolls up to show that your car is
selected. Thanks for liking the idea :)

------
fiatjaf
[http://carsnap.in](http://carsnap.in)

------
fiatjaf
We don't have these cars in Brazil.

~~~
softwareman
Yes, currently the DB is too small. Just wanted to test waters whether this
idea makes sense.

~~~
fiatjaf
I'm not complaining.

But I don't know if the idea makes sense either. I can't give you feedback.

